# Runescape on FreeBSD



## alex11 (Mar 17, 2021)

Has anyone gotten it to work, does it play well? I suppose the Linux compatibility layer can't do Flatpak very well so the Linux version is out, but is it ok in WINE?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2021)

So far I've only seen spammers trying to peddle Runescape gold here. And I'm pretty sure this thread is going to attract a bunch more. I have nothing against the game itself though, it's not my kind of game, but I can understand why people like it.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 17, 2021)

Solved - Games
					

I read the steps to porting a new program to FreeBSD and saw that first you download the source code and get it to run on your own system and then compile it or something. How do you do this for runescape launcher?




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## alex11 (Mar 17, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Solved - Games
> 
> 
> I read the steps to porting a new program to FreeBSD and saw that first you download the source code and get it to run on your own system and then compile it or something. How do you do this for runescape launcher?
> ...


Thanks, but I'm interested in RS3, not old school


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 17, 2021)

You try running it with proton using games/linux-steam-utils.


----------



## jardows (Mar 17, 2021)

I downloaded and tried games/homura, which has a built-in installer for runescape.  It died at the DX 9.0c installation, which I haven't tried too hard to figure out.  I'll be waiting until I have a good time to upgrade my system to 13.0 and will try it again.  OSR is fun, but if I could get RS3 running, even in WINE, that'd be great!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 17, 2021)

jardows said:


> I downloaded and tried games/homura/, which has a built-in installer for runescape.  It died at the DX 9.0c installation, which I haven't tried too hard to figure out.








But don't worry it's broken anyway. As I have said above you should try RS3 using proton from games/linux-steam-utils because it's an 64-Bit game now. But thanks for trying.


----------



## jardows (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> View attachment 9405
> 
> But dont worry its broken anyway. As i have said above you should try RS3 using proton from games/linux-steam-utils because its an 64-Bit game now. But thanks for trying.


Have you gotten it to work with proton?  Have you attempted to run RS3 using proton?  I haven't seen any reports of anyone who has successfully done it or even tried it, so that would be nice information to know.  I do plan on trying proton and steamuxulation (especially since one of my favorite games in my steam library has a linux version) once 13.0 is released.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sorry, i do not play Runscape, this was just a recommendation.


----------

